# Oil of Oregano use in kids



## AprilM

Hello,
I have seen it mentioned a few times, for cold/flu treatments, to put a bit of oil of oregano on the soles of the feet and the spine of a sick child. Just curious, what is the benefit to that? Does it soak through the skin? I have a 1.5 year old, and am trying to stock up on some herbal remedies just in case we are zapped this year.
Thank you!


----------



## angelailona

Due to their natural molecular composition, essential oils are easily absorbed by the skin and can be safely applied topically. Application of essential oils can have immediate, localized benefit to the target area of application. They have restorative and calming properties and can be used effectively with massage and beauty therapy. They are also natural disinfectants. The chemical structure of essential oils also allows them to be absorbed into the bloodstream via the skin for internal benefit throughout the body.

Oregano is a powerful essential oil. It has antiviral, antibacterial, antifungal, antiparasitic, and antiseptic properties. When applying Oregano, you will want to dilute it with a carrier oil because Oregano is a hot oil. Be sure that any essential oil you apply to the skin is certified pure therapeutic grade for therapeutic benefits.

Let me know if you have any other questions!

ANGIE


----------



## AprilM

Hi Angie, Thanks for sharing! Yes, I do have a couple other questions. I bought the Oil of Oregano yesterday because I know it helps with respiratory problems. (I had pnemonia one year and my aunt, who works at a health food store, gave me a bottle of OregeResp (which are capsules), and it helped tremendously!) I have a 16 month old and with all the stories you hear about the horrible secondary respiratory infections people are getting from swine flu, I thought it would be good to have on hand. I bought the oil because I read somewhere here on MDC that it is good to rub some of baby's feet and spine....topically is the only way anyone has recommended it for kids under 5. (I am assuming it because of horrible burning taste)
So, my questions to you are:

1) Do you know if the oil has ever been used to treat respiratory infections?
2) Is topically the way I should be giving it to my child and will it still be as effective as giving it internally?
3) (the most important question) should this oil be used on a daily basis for preventative measures or only when he is sick? Are there any negative effects from long term use of this stuff?

Thanks!
PS: the stuff I bought was Oreganol P73 (A proprietary blend in extra virgin olive oil) I tried it out on my own skin, and it does not burn.


----------



## sbgrace

That's the form I use with my kids. I do give it internally and did under five but only with the recommendations of the manufacturer (up to age six it is one drop per day and the number of days varied based on ages if I remember correctly).

If you do the feet stuff make sure you cover it up with socks and the like. My concern would be if she touched her feet and then got that stuff in her eyes. I remember using it on my sons feet long ago and I know that was my concern. I decided internal had to be better but I have no proof of that. The manufacturer might know. Not used as a daily thing in my opinion. This is, among other wonderful things, and antibiotic. Natural or otherwise I don't think a daily antibiotic is wise. You can get resistance with anything and I like to keep the "big guns" which I believe oregano is for when I need them. My son will be taking it soon for a bacterial infection. This infection was tested resistant to several antibiotics and herbal approaches. But not oregano oil and, in fact, the lab said that was the most effective. I'm glad I've got it now when I need it. If he took it daily things might have built resistance.


----------



## AprilM

Quote:

That's the form I use with my kids. I do give it internally and did under five but only with the recommendations of the manufacturer (up to age six it is one drop per day and the number of days varied based on ages if I remember correctly).
Do you remember which brand you used that gave you those recommendations?


----------



## sbgrace

I believe it is the same one you have--P73 oregano oil by NHS?
http://www.doctorajadams.com/OilOfOregano.html
The NHS company confirmed this dosing for me. You could call them; I can't find the information on their site. Our doctor (licensed MD) recommended it as well. I would not use an oregano other than this form. You need the harmful substances removed. I always feel like I should put that disclaimer. This is the only form I have or would use with my kids: North American Herb and Spice P-73 Oregano Oil in regular strength (not physicians or whatever is stronger). I would use it according to manufacturer recommendations which is one drop only per day up to age six. The number of days used varies according to age. At some point (three? four?) there is no restriction on days of use but it's still just one drop per day. Also, do not combine topical application with ingestion in a child.


----------



## MoonWillow

This is useful. I think I will get some of that...Can I mix with something?


----------



## AprilM

Thank you so much for that link. Did any of the kids ever get tummy aches from it or have any side effects?


----------



## sbgrace

No side effects here but if you are carrying a high yeast or bacterial load I do think a person could have die off. My kid never reacts to anything even when we are killing off major bacteria or yeast.

I give it in the morning because I don't want to cause reflux when he lays down.
I do mix it with a little bit of something. I never do too much though because I don't want him to resist finishing something. My child is very unusual in his willingness to take yucky meds so I'm not a good resource on what to do to get stuff down. Oregano oil is strong tasting and can leave a burning sensation. I do mix it with stuff so it doesn't burn.


----------



## angelailona

Sorry that it has taken me this long to respond!

I am not sure about the oregano blend that was posted, but I do know that Certified Pure Therapeutic Grade Oregano works wonders. The oregano that I use is pure oregano. I have never given it to my son internally, just applied on his feet. I only use it when we have symptoms and have never had to use it for more than 3 days. My husband and I take it internally in a capsule. You can purchase empty capsules at the health food store.


----------



## AprilM

Quote:

I have never given it to my son internally, just applied on his feet. I only use it when we have symptoms and have never had to use it for more than 3 days. My husband and I take it internally in a capsule. You can purchase empty capsules at the health food store.
Do you apply it only when he is sick, or is this something you do daily? And do you and your husband take it daily?

Also, what sicknesses in you and your family have you noticed it healing?

(I bought it primarily for respiratory problems....thinking if any of us caught pnemonia this winter I would be armed.....am I on the right path here?)


----------



## angelailona

I only use the Oregano when we are having symptoms of cold, cough, flu, breathing issues. Anything that may be a sign of infection.

I prefer to use an essential oil called On Guard to prevent symptoms. Say I or my husband have symptoms of a cold, etc., then I would start using the On Guard on my son to help him prevent getting my illness.


----------

